# Health insurance for expats



## expats_maybe

Hi,
This has likely been asked, but my tablet isn't rendering the forum properly, so can't search....anyway, my wife and I are looking to relocate to Thailand later this year or early next (depending on sale of house etc). Have done a couple of online quotes for health insurance, which are just as expensive (if not more so) than the costs of health insurance here in Australia (which IMHO is an expensive rip-off). I was under the impression that health insurance for expats could be had reasonably cheaply in Thailand, rather thn expats effectively paying "Western" premiums. Can someone advise of the kinds of coverage and costs typicals for western expats over there? For information, we are both in our mid-40s, in generally good health (medical/dental). My wife wishes to teach over there for a few years until we are both at retirement age, and given that she is a degree-qualified teacher wwho will be undergoing TEFL on arrival, shouldn't have an issue. (I will have a Government pension). Hope someone can provide some advice, as it would help in the financial calculations...Thanks in advance.


----------



## Getmans

Hi, 

My husband and I have a great health insurance plan through BUPA. They have an office in Phuket(not sure where you will be). We pay 1,600 USD(for the both of us) a year for the second best plan they offer. Not sure what the cost would look like for you as we are 26. Worth a look into. Their site is very helpful. Also let me know if you need help with the TEFL course. We both did a program recently here in Phuket. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## dhream

So, 'expats_maybe' how's it all working out? 
Your situation is somewhat unique for Thailand having a female 'breadwinner' while both of you are not yet of retiring age. Care to share how you are handling immigration requirements under the new rules?

Keeping on topic, I can confirm the BUPA here is a good deal, but you are unlikely to be able to access local BUPA websites as you IP address is not Thai. They will deliberately block attempts to do that as if other nations expats could see the price disparity there would be an 'occupy BUPA' movement within hours. Of course, horses for courses, but health insurance here is pretty reasonable.

I don't have any, I made a living will, they can turn off the machines if I get that bad. Also, if I'm terminal, or badly disabled, but conscious, I am going when *I decide* not the disease. 

Anything else will cost the same as insurance premiums anyway. 

Just my outside the box thinking...


----------



## joseph44

dhream, 
immigration-wise there should be no problem with a female bread-winner.
The upcoming teacher will enter Thailand with a non-immigrant B-visa which she needs in order to obtain a work-permit.
The husband is able to apply for a so called "dependent visa" and will "riding" on his wife's back as long as she carries her non-immigrant 'B'

Expats maybe: Try to find a TEFL-institute that is willing to assist in obtaining a non-immigrant "B" visa. With the right documents from the institute you can get a 90-day single-entry (or sometimes even a multiple entry-one year visa). 
If you enter Thailand on a visa-exempt or a 60-days tourist visa, Thai Immigration may like to send you to a neighboring country in order to obtain a non-immigrant "B" visa there. 

Regarding insurance: You and your wife may benefit from the Social Security Scheme in Thaiand which includes free medical insurance. My 5 pennies on this: buy a travel-insurance in Aus for as long as possible. This will give time to look around. 
Apart from Bupa, there's LMG, AXA, AIA, April Mobilite and others. 
You could also try a Western owned insurance-broker such as AA Insurance with offices in Pattaya, Chiang Mai, Hua Hin, Phuket and Bangkok.


----------



## AndyFTH

I'm paying 1200$ per year at local Europe insurance company (from Czech republic).

I already had some healthy problems, it covered everything and I was very satisfied with their services. So if you choose anything in category 1200$ - 1500$ per year you should be safe.


----------



## Wishingtostart

AndyFTH said:


> I'm paying 1200$ per year at local Europe insurance company (from Czech republic).
> 
> I already had some healthy problems, it covered everything and I was very satisfied with their services. So if you choose anything in category 1200$ - 1500$ per year you should be safe.



Great info. Will help a lot in terms of budgeting. Glad to hear of your positive experience using the insurance. 

Curious, your age as I know rates for younger people are less expensive. I'm 50 years old. 

Thank you - 

- Rich


----------



## younessb

Hi everyone,

The price depends of your coverage level. For expats, an international health insurance is necessary because they offer best services (high quality hospitals ...) and you can receive assistance anywhere if you move.. 
The coverage levels are: - In patient ( Hospitalization ) - Outpatient ( Routine consultations, dental care...) 

*<Snip>*

Cheers
Youness


----------

